# Can't download ACSI app



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've just attempted to download the 2016 ACSI camping card app to my iPad and when I put in the code from the camping card it tells me it's wrong, which it isn't. 

I had previously downloaded the apps for 2014 and 2015 and I've just deleted them both to save memory and avoid confusion. My plan is to ring ACSI or Vicarious books tomorrow, but I'd be interested in knowing if anyone else has had this problem, and if you were able to do anything about it?

Thanks


Chris


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Just a few minutes ago I had to reload the app onto my phone (had to do a factory reset - don't ask). I was asked for my email address and the account password - no code needed. This was through Playstore. Obviously a different rout into the app that may be worth exploring.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

cronkle said:


> Just a few minutes ago I had to reload the app onto my phone (had to do a factory reset - don't ask). I was asked for my email address and the account password - no code needed. This was through Playstore. Obviously a different rout into the app that may be worth exploring.


Thanks for this suggestion but so far it's got me no further. I was able to download the app via iTunes but I then need to set it up by giving my account details, e.g. email address and password. I tried using the camping card code, then my apple id password but neither activate it. It did lead to a pop up which told me I haven't yet paid to use it and I need to go to their website. So, back to square 1.

Chris


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I have the 2016 ACSI app on my Ipad. Your email address and the password are the same as you used when you purchased the ACSI Camping card on the ACSI website.
You do not need the code from the Camping Card. 
You can check your status by logging on to 'My ACSI' using the details you supplied when you purchased your 2016 book.

Ian


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

InfaRed said:


> I have the 2016 ACSI app on my Ipad. Your email address and the password are the same as you used when you purchased the ACSI Camping card on the ACSI website.
> You do not need the code from the Camping Card.
> You can check your status by logging on to 'My ACSI' using the details you supplied when you purchased your 2016 book.
> 
> Ian


I didn't purchase the books/ card from the ACSI website. I bought them from Vicarious books. The camping card website states that I must enter the code from the card

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Chris,
I would give their customer services a call. They are very pleasant and speak excellent English. I would have said that not having an account with ACSI was the problem but then presumably you didn't have an account when you got the 2014 and 2015 apps so it shouldn't be that. Hope you have better luck than me in sorting this out! Despite having paid for the books/card on Nov 4th, and pre-paying for the 2017 card, and after two calls to their customer services, I still haven't received the 2016 books etc. and we are away to France soon:frown2:

Andy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Hi Chris,
> I would give their customer services a call. They are very pleasant and speak excellent English. I would have said that not having an account with ACSI was the problem but then presumably you didn't have an account when you got the 2014 and 2015 apps so it shouldn't be that. Hope you have better luck than me in sorting this out! Despite having paid for the books/card on Nov 4th, and pre-paying for the 2017 card, and after two calls to their customer services, I still haven't received the 2016 books etc. and we are away to France soon:frown2:
> 
> Andy


Thanks, I'll do that later. Just off out now to an art class, flooding permitting.

Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine just updated for 2016, didn't need to do a fresh download.

That is on our Galaxy Tab4.

Peter


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Many thanks for the suggestions. Before ringing ACSI I thought I'd try one more time to log-in with the code. First I googled 'can't download ACSI app' and it came up with yet another web page giving instructions. This time my card code was accepted and I've now successfully downloaded the sites.

ACSI really are the most confusion generating organisation. I've got my head around the difference between the camping card and the ID card (never felt a need for the latter), I understand the difference between sites that are just ACSI inspected and those that are in the camping card scheme. Next I need to be able to get each new year's sites on my app without delay and fuss.


Chris


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I had exactly the same problem yesterday as it wouldn't accept the code on my new guide bought from Vicarious.

I phoned Vicarious this morning and they said they hadn't heard about a problem so I tried again on the Campingcard.co.uk website and it worked fine:laugh:

It let me proceed to purchase the app at €3.59. I still had to login with my ACSI login and password from last year, and card details - no paypal option which I would prefer.

Once the payment had gone through the previously downloaded app worked ok as soon as I entered my login details so problem solved.

I noticed that this year's card doesn't have a space for passport number but I always buy the CCI camping carnet to use instead of handing in my passport if possible.

The free ACSI app referred to in earlier posts isn't for the discount campingcard. I've just tried downloading the android version as it doesn't complete the download before restarting.

There is also an ACSI Great Little Campsites app that won't download. I think they have IT problems at the moment!!

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had exactly the same problem yesterday as it wouldn't accept the code on my new guide bought from Vicarious.
> 
> ...


The 'free' app I downloaded from iTunes was fine. But of course I had to pay the 3.59€ on the ACSI site before I could download the sites to it.

Chris


----------

